# adjusting PTo in my 611b



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

How do i adjust the PTO in my 611b, it doesn't click when i pull the lever. Is there a external adjustment, or do i need to pull it off?army 
Thanks


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
You can adjust the pto clutch just like you do on you main clutch on your big 600. As you are standing behind the tractor on your RH side there should be a small inspection hole. Using a screw drive there shoukd be a pin you pull out and at the same time turn the clutch downwards. If you turn it the wrong way it will get looser, I don't have my manual close but I think it's like 35-50 pounds of pressure it should take to engage the pto. I will try to get my book out later and double check the pressure. I'm sure it should be the same as my 800.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hope this explains it better, I really missed the pounds required. It's suppose to be 60-65. Hope you can read the attachment.
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*pto*

There is a pipe plug on the left side of housing looking at the tractor from the back. That is the only plug i see, i will give that a look tomorrow.
Do you know what type of fluid the case-o-matic uses? and is that the same as the tranmission(4 SPD) AXLE AREA.
tHANKS for the help.
Mike


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
My IT&T manual states a pipe plug vs the inspection cover like the 800 has. Adjustment and specs are the same. It's best to use any ATF in the pto clitch. It says to use type A transmission which any dextron type will work.
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*PTO locks in about 60 lbs but doesn,t turn*

What am i doing wrong, The PTO locks in fine, but does not turn on my 611 B case-o-matic. I have a person interested in the tractor, if the pto works! Helparmy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
I'm afraid the only other thing that I'm aware of is that your disc maybe shot. That may mean pulling the clutch out and replacing the disc. Maybe Don L or someone else may have some other ideas. Here are pictures of what my IT manual shows. I thought the adjustment would solve your problem. 

How about it guys you have any ideas for Mike.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/100-0018_IMG.jpg>


<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tech%20manual/100-0017_IMG_2.jpg>


----------



## johnruss (Dec 24, 2014)

i have a611 b and on the left side of the pto case toward the top is a safty release pin if it pushed in it is tripped pull it out and your pto should work it may have a screw or roll pin in the top to keep it from going in to far


----------

